# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  بروتوكول حقوق المرأة في أفريقيا الملحق بالميثاق الأفريقي لحقوق الإنسان والشعوب

## سالي جمعة

*بروتوكول حقوق المرأة في أفريقيا الملحق بالميثاق الأفريقي لحقوق الإنسان والشعوب* اعتمدته الجمعية العامة لرؤساء دول وحكومات الاتحاد الأفريقي، وذلك أثناء انعقاد قمتها العادية الثانية في العاصمة الموزمبيقية، مابوتو في 11 تموز/يوليو 2003 
إن الدول الأطراف في هذا البروتوكول،
*إذ تأخذ* *في الاعتبار*أن المادة 66 من الميثاق الأفريقي لحقوق الإنسان والشعوب تنص على أنه إذا ما دعت الضرورة يتم استكمال أحكام الميثاق ببروتوكولات واتفاقيات خاصة، وأن الدورة العادية الحادية والثلاثين لمؤتمر رؤساء دول وحكومات منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية المنعقد في أديس أبابا، إثيوبيا، في حزيران/يونيو 1995، قد وافقت بموجب القرار (AHG/Res.240 XXXI)، على توصية اللجنة الأفريقية لحقوق الإنسان والشعوب بضرورة إعداد بروتوكول حول حقوق المرأة في أفريقيا،
*وإذ تأخذ* *في* *الاعتبار* أن المادة 2 من الميثاق الأفريقي لحقوق الإنسان والشعوب تحظر كافة أشكال التمييز إذا كان قائما على العنصر أو العرق أو اللون أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين أو الرأي السياسي أو أي رأي آخر، أو المنشأ الوطني أو الاجتماعي أو الثروة أو المولد أو أي وضع آخر،
*وإذ تأخذ* *في* *الاعتبار* أيضاُ أن المادة 18 من الميثاق الأفريقي لحقوق الإنسان والشعوب تدعو جميع الدول الأعضاء إلى القضاء على كل تمييز ضد المرأة وكفالة حقوقها على نحو ما هو منصوص عليه فى الاعلانات والاتفاقيات الدولية،
*وإذ تل**ا**حظ* أن المادتين 60 و61 من الميثاق الأفريقي لحقوق الإنسان والشعوب تعترفان بالمواثيق الإقليمية والدوليةلحقوق الإنسان والممارسات الأفريقية التي تتفق مع المعايير الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان والشعوب كنقاط مرجعية هامة لتطبيق وتفسير الميثاق الأفريقي،
*وإذ** تذكر* بأن حقوق المرأة معترف بها ومضمونة من قبل كافة المواثيق الدولية لحقوق الإنسان وخاصة الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية،والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، واتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة وبروتوكولها الاختياري، والميثاق الأفريقي لحقوق ورفاهية الطفل، وجميع الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الدولية الأخرى المتعلقة بحقوق المرأة كجزء من حقوق الإنسان غير القابلة للتصرف والمترابطة وغيرالقابلة للتجزئة،
*وإذ* *تلاحظ*أنه قد تم التأكيد على حقوق المرأة ودورها الضروري في التنمية في خطط الأمم المتحدة للعمل حول البيئة والتنميةلعام 1992، وحول حقوق الإنسانلعام 1993، وحول السكان والتنمية لعام 1994، وحول التنمية الاجتماعية لعام 1995،
*وإذ* *تذكر*أيضا بالقرار رقم 1325 الصادر عن مجلس أمن الأمم المتحدة بشأن المرأة والسلام والأمن،
*وإذ* *تجدد تأكيدها*على مبدأ تعزيز المساواة على أساس نوع الجنس كما ورد في القانون التأسيسي للاتحاد الأفريقي، وكذلك الشراكة الجديدة لتنمية أفريقيا،وفي الإعلانات والقرارات والمقررات ذات الصلة، التي تشدد على التزام الدول الأفريقية بضمان المشاركةالتامة للمرأة الأفريقيةعلى قدم المساواة في تنمية أفريقيا،
*وإذ تلاحظ كذلك* برنامج العمل الأفريقي، وإعلان داكار لعام 1994، وخطة عمل بيجين لعام 1995،والتي تدعو جميع الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة التي أعلنت التزامها رسميا بتنفيذها، إلى اتخاذ الخطوات الملموسة لإيلاء عناية أكبر لحقوق الإنسان للمرأة بغية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز والعنف على أساس نوع الجنس،
وإذ تقر بالدور الحاسم للمرأة في الحفاظ على القيم الأفريقية القائمة على مبادئ المساواة والسلم والحرية والكرامة والعدالة والتضامن والديمقراطية،
*وإذ* *تضع* *في الحسبان* القرارات والإعلانات والتوصيات والمقررات والاتفاقيات والمواثيق الإقليمية ودون الإقليمية التي تهدف إلى القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة وتعزيز المساواة بينها وبين الرجل،
*وإذ* *تشعر بالقلق*من أنه رغم تصديق غالبية الدول الأعضاء على الميثاق الأفريقي لحقوق الإنسان والشعوب ومواثيق دولية أخرى لحقوق الإنسان وإعلانها رسميا الالتزام بالقضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز والممارسات الضارة ضد المرأة، فإن المرأة في أفريقيا لا تزال ضحية التمييز والممارسات الضارة،
*وإذ تعرب* عن إيمانها الراسخ بأن أي ممارسة تعرقل أو تعرض للخطر النموالطبيعي للنساء والفتيات أو تؤثر علىنمائهن الجسدي والنفسي، يجب إدانتها والقضاء عليها،
وإذ تعقد العزم على ضمان تعزيز حقوق المرأة وتحقيقها وحمايتها لتمكين المرأة من التمتع الكامل بجميع حقوق الإنسان، 
قد اتفقتعلى ما يلي: 
*المـادة 1**: التعريفات* لغرض هذا البروتوكول:
)أ‌) يقصد بـ "الميثاق الأفريقي" الميثاق الأفريقي لحقوق الإنسان والشعوب؛
)ب‌)يقصد بـ "اللجنة الأفريقية" اللجنة الأفريقية لحقوق الإنسان والشعوب؛
)ج) يقصد بـ "المؤتمر" مؤتمر رؤساء دول وحكومات الاتحاد الأفريقي؛
)د‌) يقصد بـ "الاتحاد" الاتحاد الأفريقي؛
)هـ) يقصد بـ "القانون التأسيسي" القانون التأسيسي للاتحاد الأفريقي؛
)و‌) يقصد بـ "التمييز ضد المرأة" أي تمييز أو إبعاد أو تقييد، أو أي معاملة تمييزية على أساس الجنس، تستهدف أو ينتج عنها إضعاف أو إبطال الاعتراف للمرأة بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية في جميع ميادين الحياة بغض النظر عن حالتها الاجتماعية، أو تضعف أو تبطل تمتع المرأة أو ممارستها لحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية؛
)ز)يقصد بـ "الممارسات الضارة" أي سلوكيات أو مواقف و/أو ممارسات تؤثر سلبا على الحقوق الأساسية للنساء والفتيات مثل حقوقهن في الحياة والصحة والكرامة والتعليم وسلامة البدن؛
)ح‌)يقصد بـ "نيباد" الشراكة الجديدة لتنمية أفريقياالتي أنشأتها الجمعية العامة؛ 
)ط‌)يقصد بـ "الدول الأطراف" الدول الأطراف في هذا البروتوكول؛
)ي) يقصد بـ "العنف ضد المرأة" جميع الأعمال المرتكبة ضد المرأة التي تسبب أو من شأنها أن تسبب معاناة جسدية أو جنسية أو نفسية أو ضرر اقتصادي بما في ذلك التهديد بالقيام بمثل هذهالأعمال أو بفرض قيود تعسفية على المرأة أو حرمانها من الحريات الأساسية في الحياة العامة أو الخاصة سواء في أوقات السلم أو في حالة النزاعات أو الحرب؛
)ك) يقصد بـ "المرأة" الأشخاص من نوع الإناث بما في ذلك الفتيات الصغيرات. 
*المـادة 2: القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة* 1- ينبغي على الدول الأطراف مكافحة كافة أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، من خلال التدابير التشريعية والمؤسسية المناسبة، وغيرها من التدابير، وتقوم، في هذا الصدد، بما يلي:
)أ) إدماج مبدأ المساواة بين المرأة والرجل في دساتيرها وتشريعاتها الأخرى –إذا لم يتم القيام بذلك بعد – وضمان تنفيذها على نحو فعال؛
)ب) اعتماد التدابير التشريعية والتنظيمية المناسبة،بما في ذلك تلك التدابير الرامية لمنع وكبح جميع أشكال التمييز والممارسات الضارة التي تعرض صحة المرأة ورفاهيتها العامة للخطر، وتنفيذها على نحو فعال؛
)ج) إدماج منظور نوع الجنس في القرارات السياسية والتشريعات والخطط والبرامج والأنشطة الإنمائية، وكذلك في جميع ميادين الحياة الأخرى؛
)د) اتخاذ تدابيرتصحيحية وإجراءات إيجابية في المجالات التي لا يزال التمييز يمارس فيها ضد المرأة على صعيد القانون والواقع العملي؛
)هـ) دعم المبادرات المحلية والوطنية والإقليمية والقارية الموجهة نحو استئصال شأفة جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة.
2- تتعهد الدول الأطراف بالعمل على تعديل الأنماط الاجتماعية والثقافية لسلوك المرأة والرجل، بهدف تحقيق القضاء على الممارسات الثقافية والعادات الضارة وكل الممارسات الأخرى القائمة على الاعتقاد بكون أي من الجنسين أدنى أو أعلى من الآخر، أو على أدوار نمطية للمرأة والرجل، وذلك من خلال استراتيجيات التعليم والإعلام والتربية والاتصالات.
*المـادة 3: الحق في الكرامة*  1- لكل امرأة الحق في الكرامة المتأصلة في البشر، والاعتراف بحقوقها الإنسانية والقانونية وحمايتها.
2- لكل امرأة الحق في احترام شخصها،  وفي تنمية شخصيتها بحرية.
3- تعتمد الدول الأطراف التدابير المناسبة بهدف حظر استغلال المرأة أو تحقيرها، وتضع هذه التدابير قيد التنفيذ الفعلي.
4- تعتمد الدول الأطراف التدابير المناسبة لضمان حماية حق كل امرأة في احترام كرامتها، وحمايتها من كافة أشكال العنف الجنسي واللفظي، وتضع هذه التدابير قيد التنفيذ الفعلي.
*المـادة 4: الحق في الحياة والسلامة والأمن الشخصيين* 1- لكل امرأة الحق في احترام حياتها وأمانها الشخصي. ويتعين حظر جميع أشكال الاستغلال والمعاملة أو العقوبةالقاسية أو اللاإنسانية أو المهينة.
2-على الدول الأطراف اتخاذ التدابير المناسبة والفعالة للقيام بما يلي: 
(أ) سن قوانين تمنع جميع أشكال العنف ضد المرأة، بما في ذلك الممارسة الجنسية غير المرغوب فيها والإجبارية سواء كان هذا العنف يحدث سرا أو علنا، وتضع هذه القوانين موضع التطبيق الفعلي؛
(ب) اتخاذ التدابير التشريعية والإدارية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية الأخرى الضرورية لضمان منع جميع أشكال العنف ضد المرأة والمعاقبة بشأنها والقضاء عليها؛
(ج) تحديد أسباب وآثار العنف ضد المرأة واتخاذ التدابير المناسبة لمنعه والقضاء عليه؛
(د) التعزيز الفعال لتعليم السلام من خلال المناهج الدراسية والاتصال الاجتماعي من أجل القضاء على جوانب المعتقدات والممارسات والأنماط الثابتة التقليدية والثقافية التي تضفي مشروعية على العنف ضد المرأة وتؤدي إلى تفاقم استمراره والسماح به؛
(هـ) معاقبة مقترفي العنف ضد المرأة، وتنفيذ برامج إعادة تأهيل ضحايا العنف من النساء؛
(و) إنشاء آليات وخدمات تكون في المتناول لكفالة وجود إعلام فعال وإعادة تأهيل ضحايا العنف ضد المرأة وتعويضهم؛
(ز) منع الاتجار بالمرأة والتنديد به ومعاقبة مرتكبيه وحماية النساء اللاتي يتعرضن لمخاطره بصورة أكبر؛
(ح) منع إجراء أي اختبارات طبية أو علمية على المرأة دون موافقتها عن دراية؛
(ط) تخصيص اعتمادات كافية في الميزانية وغيرها من الموارد الأخرى لكفالة تنفيذ ومراقبة التدابير الرامية إلى منع العنف ضد المرأة والقضاء عليه؛
(ي) ضمان عدم تطبيق عقوبة الإعدام، في البلدان التي مازالت تطبقها، على الحوامل والمرضعات؛
(ك) ضمان تمتع المرأة والرجل بحقوق متساوية فيما يتعلق بإجراءات الحصول على وضع اللاجئ. ومنح اللاجئات الحماية الكاملة والتمتع بالضمانات المقررة بموجب القانون الدولي للاجئين، بما في ذلك وثائق الهوية وغيرها من الوثائق الأخرى. 
*المـادة 5: القضاء على الممارسات الضارة* تحظر الدول الأطراف وتشجب جميع أشكال الممارسات الضارة التي تؤثر على الحقوق الإنسانية للمرأة والتي تتعارض مع المعايير الدولية المعترف بها. وتتخذ الدول الأطراف جميعالتدابير التشريعيةوغيرها من التدابير اللازمة للقضاء على مثل هذه الممارسات، بما في ذلك ما يلي:
(أ) خلق وعي عام لدى جميع فئات المجتمع بشأن الممارسات الضارة من خلال الإعلام والتعليم الرسمي وغير الرسمي وبرامج التوعية؛
(ب) أن تحظر وتعاقب التشريعات على جميع أشكال تشوية الأعضاء التناسلية للإناث وتجريحها ومداوتهابالطرق الطبية وشبه الطبية وجميع الممارسات الأخرى؛ وذلك بغرض القضاء علي تلك الممارسة؛
(ج) توفير الدعم اللازم لضحايا الممارسات الضارة من خلال إتاحة خدمات أساسية مثل الرعاية الصحية والدعم القانوني والقضائي،والمشورة العاطفية والنفسية،والتدريب المهني، حتى يصبحن قادرات على إعالة أنفسهن؛
(د) حماية المرأة التي تتعرض لخطر الممارسات الضارة،أولأي من أشكال العنف،أوسوء المعاملة أوالتعصب. 
*المـادة 6**:* *الزواج* يتعين على الدول الأطراف أن تضمن تمتعالمرأة والرجل بحقوق متساوية واعتبارهما شريكين متساوين في الزواج. وتقوم باتخاذ التدابير التشريعية الوطنية المناسبة، لكفالة ما يلي: 
(أ) عدم عقد أي زواج دون موافقة الطرفين بكامل الحرية؛
(ب) أن يكون الحد الأدنى لسن زواج المرأة هو 18 سنة؛
(ج) تشجيع الزواج الأحادي باعتباره الشكل المفضل للزواج، وضمان حماية وتعزيز حقوق المرأة في الزواج والأسرة بما في ذلك في حال العلاقات الزوجية المتعددة؛
(د) أن يحرر كل زواج كتابيا ويسجل وفقا للقوانين الوطنية لكي يعترف به قانونا؛
(هـ) أن يختار الزوج والزوجة باتفاق فيما بينهما نظام زواجهما ومكان إقامتهما؛
(و) أن يكون للمرأة المتزوجة حق الاحتفاظ باسمها الأصلي واستخدامه كما تشاء سواء بصورة مشتركة مع إسم عائلة زوجها أو على نحو منفصل؛
(ز) أن يكون للمرأة حق الاحتفاظ بجنسيتها أو اكتساب جنسية زوجها؛ 
(ح) أن تمتع المرأة والرجل بحقوق متساوية فيما يتعلق بجنسية أطفالهما إلا إذا تعارض هذا مع نص في التشريع الوطني أو مصالح الأمن القومي؛
(ط) أن تساهم المرأة والرجل بصورة مشتركة في حماية مصالح الأسرة وحماية الأطفال وتعليمهم؛
(ي) أن يكون للمرأة أثناء زواجها، الحق في اكتساب ممتلكاتها الخاصة بها وإدارتها بكامل الحرية.
*المـادة 7**:* *الانفصال والطلاق* *وبطلان* *الزواج* تقوم الدول الأطراف باتخاذ التدابير التشريعية المناسبة لضمان تمتع المرأة والرجل بنفس الحقوق في حال الانفصال أو الطلاق أوبطلان الزواج وفي هذا الصدد، تكفل ما يلي:
(أ) يتم الانفصال أو الطلاق أو بطلانالزواج بأمر قضائي فقط؛
(ب) تكون للمرأة والرجل نفس الحقوق في طلب الانفصال أو الطلاق أو بطلانالزواج؛
(ج) في حالة الانفصال أو الطلاق أو بطلان الزواج، تكون للمرأة والرجل نفس الحقوق والمسئوليات المتبادلة تجاه أطفالهما، وتكون لمصلحة الطفل الفضلى الاعتبار الأول في كل الأحوال؛
(د) في حالة الانفصال أو الطلاق أو بطلان الزواج، يتم اقتسام الأموال المشتركة الناجمة عن الزواج بشكل منصف بين المرأة والرجل. 
*المـادة 8: الوصول إلى العدالة والحماية المتساوية أمام القانون* تتساوى المرأة والرجل أمام القانون ويكون لكل منهما الحق في الاستفادة من الحماية المتساوية أمام القانون. وتتخذ الدول الأطرافجميع التدابير المناسبة لكفالة ما يلي:
(أ) الاستفادة الفعلية للمرأة من الخدمات القضائية والقانونية، بما في ذلك خدمات العون القانوني؛ 
(ب) دعم المبادرات المحلية والوطنية والإقليمية والقارية الموجهة لتيسير وصول المرأة إلى الخدمات القانونية بما في ذلك خدمات العون القانوني؛. 
(ج) إقامة هياكل تعليمية كافية وغيرها من الهياكل المناسبة الأخرى، مع إيلاء عناية خاصة للمرأة ولتوعية الجميع بحقوقها؛
(د) تزويد الهيئات المعنية بتنفيذ القوانين على جميع المستويات بالقدرات اللازمة بما يمكنها من التفسير السليم للمساواة على أساس نوع الجنس وتطبيقها على نحو فعال؛
(هـ) التمثيل المتكافيء للنساء في المؤسسات القضائية ومؤسسات تتفيذ القوانين؛
(و) إصلاح القوانين والممارسات الحالية القائمة على التمييز لتعزيز وحماية حقوق المرأة.
*المـادة 9: الحق في المشاركة في العملية السياسية وصنع القرار* 1- تتخذ الدول الأطراف تدابير إيجابية محددة لتعزيز نظام للحكم قائم على المشاركة، ومشاركة المرأة على قدم المساواة مع الرجل في العملية السياسية لبلدها، وذلك من خلال اعتماد تدابير للتمييز الإيجابي وسن التشريعات الوطنية المناسبة، وغير ذلك من التدابير، بغية كفالة ما يلي: 
(أ) مشاركة المرأة في جميع الانتخابات بدون أي تمييز؛
(ب) تمثيل المرأة على قدم المساواة مع الرجل في جميع مراحل العملية الانتخابية؛ 
(ج) اعتبارالمرأة شريكة مساوية للرجل فيما يخص جميع مستويات وضع وتنفيذ سياسات الدولة وبرامج التنموية.
2- تضمن الدول الأطراف زيادة تمثيل المرأة ومشاركتها الفعالة على جميع مستويات صنع القرار.
*المـادة 10**:* *الحق في السلم* 1- للمرأة حق العيش في سلام وحق المشاركة في تعزيز وصون السلام.
2- تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة لضمان المزيد من مشاركة المرأة في:
(أ) برامج تعليم السلام وثقافة السلام؛
(ب) هياكل منع النزاعات وإدارتها وتسويتها على المستويات المحلية والوطنية والإقليمية والقارية والدولية؛
(ج) هياكل صنع القرارات المحلية والوطنية والإقليمية والقارية والدولية المعنية بضمان الحماية الجسدية والنفسية والاجتماعية والقانونية لطالبي اللجوء واللاجئين والمشردين داخليا والعائدين وخاصة النساء منهم؛
(د) جميع الهياكل التي تنشأ لإدارة معسكرات ومخيمات طالبي اللجوء واللاجئين والعائدين والمشردين داخليا وخاصة النساء منهم؛
(هـ) جميع مناحي التخطيط والصياغة والتنفيذ بالنسبة لإعادة البناء والتأهيل في فترة ما بعد النزاعات.
3- تتخذ الدول الأطراف التدابير اللازمة لخفض الإنفاق العسكري على نحو كبير لصالح الإنفاق على التنمية الاجتماعية عامة والنهوض بالمرأة خاصة. 
*المـادة 11**:* *حماية المرأة في النـزاعات المسلحة* 1- تتعهد الدول الأطراف بضمان احترام قواعد القانون الإنساني الدولي المنطبقة على حالات النزاعات المسلحة التي تؤثر بشكل سلبي على السكان، وبالأخص النساء منهم.
2- تتكفل الدول الأطراف، وفقا لالتزاماتها بموجب القانون الإنساني الدولي، بحماية المدنيين، في أوضاع النزاعات المسلحة بمن فيهم النساء، بغض النظر عن الفئة السكانية التي ينتمين إليها. 
3- تتعهد الدول الأطراف بحماية طالبات اللجوء واللاجئات والعائدات والمشردات داخليا، من كافة أشكال العنف والاغتصاب وغير ذلك من أشكال الاستغلال الجنسي، وضمان اعتبار أعمال العنف هذه جرائم حرب، و/أو إبادة جماعية و/أو جرائم ضد الإنسانية، وتقديم الجناة للعدالة أمام ولاية قضائية جنائية ذات أهلية. 
4- تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير اللازمة لضمان عدم مشاركة أي طفل وخاصة الفتيات اللاتي لم يبلغن سن الـ 18 من العمر على نحو مباشر في الأعمال العدائية، وعدم تجنيد أي طفل كجندي. 
*المـادة 12**:* *الحق في التعليم والتدريب* 1- تتخذالدول الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة من أجل: 
(أ) القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة في مجالي التعليم والتدريب؛
(ب) حذف التقسيمات النمطية التي من شأنها أن تديم التمييز ضد المرأة من الكتب المدرسية والمناهج الدراسية ووسائل الإعلام؛
(ج) حماية المرأة وخاصة الطفلة من جميع أشكال إساءة المعاملة، بما في ذلك التحرش الجنسي في المدارس والمؤسسات التعليمية الأخرى، وتطبيق عقوبات على مرتكبي مثل هذه الممارسات؛
(د) توفير المشروة وخدمات إعادة التأهيل للنساء اللاتي عانين من الإساءة والتحرش الجنسي؛ 
(هـ) إدماج منظور مراعاة نوع الجنس وتعليم حقوق الإنسان في المناهج الدراسية وتدريب المدرسين، وذلك على جميع المستويات.
2- تتخذ الدول الأطراف تدابير إيجابية عملية محددة من أجل:
(أ) زيادة مستوى معرفة الكتابة والقراءة بين النساء؛
(ب) تعزيز تعليم وتدريب النساء على جميع المستويات وفي جميع مجالات التخصص، وخصوصا في ميادين العلم والثقافة؛
(ج) تعزيز التحاق الفتيات بالمدارس وغيرها من مؤسسات التدريب الأخرى، وعدم تسربهن منها، وتنظيم البرامج للنساء والفتيات اللاتي يتركن المدرسة قبل الأوان.
*المـادة 13**: ال**حقوق**ال**ا**قتصادية و**حقوق الرفاه الاجتماعي* تتخذ وتطبق الدول الأطراف تدابير تشريعية، وغيرها من التدابير، لكفالة تكافؤ الفرص للمرأة في العمل والتدرج والوظيفي والفرص الاقتصادية الأخرى. وفي هذا الصدد تقوم بما يلي:
(أ) تعزيز المساواة في فرص الحصول على العمل؛
(ب) تعزيز الحق في الأجر المتساوي للعمل ذي القيمة المتساوية للمرأة والرجل؛ 
(ج) ضمان الشفافية في توظيف وترقية المرأة وفصلها، ومكافحة المضايقة الجنسية في مكان العمل والمعاقبة عليها؛
(د) كفالة حرية اختيار المهنة للمرأة، وحمايتها من الاستغلال من قبل صاحب العمل بما يشكل انتهاكا واستغلالا لحقوقها الأساسية المعترف بها والمكفولة بموجب الاتفاقيات والقوانين والنظم المعمول بها؛
(هـ)تهيئة الظروف لتعزيز ودعم المهن والأنشطة الاقتصادية للمرأة،وخاصة في القطاع غيرالرسمي؛
(و) إقامة نظام للحماية والضمان الاجتماعي للمرأة العاملة في القطاع غير الرسمي، وتوعية هذا القطاع بضرورة التقيد بهذا النظام؛ 
(ز) تحديد سن أدنى لعمل الطفل ومنع توظيفه دون هذا السن. وحظر ومكافحة والمعاقبة على جميع أشكال استغلال الأطفال وخاصة الطفلة؛
(ح) اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة للاقرار بالقيمة الاقتصادية لعمل المرأة المنزلي؛
(ط) كفالة حصول المرأة على إجازة أمومة مدفوعة الأجر، قبل الوضع وبعده، في كل من القطاعين الخاص والعام؛
(ي) ضمان المساواة في تطبيق قوانين الضرائب بين المرأة والرجل؛ 
(ك) الاعتراف بحق للمرأة العاملة بأجر، بالحق في الحصول على نفس العلاوات والمستحقات التي تمنح للرجال العاملين بأجر، فيما يتعلق بعلاوة الزوجة والأطفال، وكفالة تنفيذ هذا الحق؛ 
(ل) الاعتراف بتحمل كل من الأبوين المسؤولية الرئيسية عن تربية ونماء الأطفال، وأن الدولة والقطاع الخاص تتحمل مسؤولية ثانويةبخصوص هذه المهمة الاجتماعية؛
(م) اتخاذ التدابير التشريعية والإدارية الفعالة لمنع استغلال أو سوء معاملة المرأة في الإعلانات والمواد الإباحية.
*المـادة 14**:* *الحقوق الصحية والإنجابية* 1- تضمن الدول الأطراف احترام وتعزيز الحقوق الصحية للمرأة، بما فيها الصحة الجنسبة والإنجابية، ويشمل ذلك: 
(أ) حقها في التحكم بخصوبتها؛ 
(ب) حقها في تقرير ما إذا كانت تريد الإنجاب أم لا، وعدد الأطفال، والمباعدة بين فترات ولادتهم؛
(ج) حقها في اختيار أي أسلوب لمنع الحمل؛
(د) حقها في حماية ذاتها وفي الحماية من الإصابة بالأمراض المنقولة عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي بما في ذلك فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية المكتسب/الإيدز؛
(هـ) حقها في الاطلاع على حالتها الصحية والحالة الصحية لشريكها، ولا سيما إذا كان مصابا بمرض ينتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي بما في ذلك فيروس المناعة البشرية المكتسب/الإيدز، وذلك وفقا للمعايير وأفضل الممارسات المعترف بها دوليا؛
(و) الحق في تلقي التعليم بشأن تنظيم الأسرة. 
2- تتخذ الدول الأطراف كافة التدابير المناسبة لما يلي:
(أ) أن توفر للمرأة خدمات صحية كافية بتكاليف يمكن تحملها وعلى نحو يسهل الانتفاع بها، بما في ذلك توفير برامج الإعلام والتعليم والاتصال الموجهة للنساء وخاصة الموجودات منهن في المناطق الريفية؛
(ب) إنشاء ودعم الخدمات الصحية والتغذوية للمرأة، فيما يتعلق بفترة ما قبل الوضع وبعده وأثناء الحمل والرضاعة؛
(ج) حماية الحقوق الإنجابية للمرأة وخاصة التصريح بالإجهاض الطبي في حالات الاعتداء الجنسي والاغتصاب وسفاح المحارم، حيث يشكل استمرار الحمل خطرا على الصحة العقلية والبدنية للأم، أو يشكل تهديدا لحياتها وحياة الجنين.
*المـادة 15**:* *الحق في الأمن الغذائي* تضمن الدول الأطراف تمتع المرأة بالحق في غذاء كاف تتوفر فيه عناصر التغذية. وفي هذا الصدد، تتخذ التدابير المناسبة من أجل:
(أ) تمكين المرأة من الحصول على ماء الشرب النقي، وموارد الوقود المحلية، والأرض، ووسائل إنتاج غذاء تتوفر فيه عناصر التغذية؛
(ب) إقامة أنظمة كافية للإمداد والتخزين وذلك لضمان الأمن الغذائي.
*المـادة 16**:* *الحق في السكن** اللائق*  يكون للمرأة الحق في الحصول بالتساوي على السكن،والعيش في ظروف حياة مقبولة في بيئة صحية. ولضمان هذا الحق، تمنح الدول الأطراف للمرأة بغض النظر عن حالتها الزوجية، فرص الحصول على سكن لائق. 
*المـادة 17**:* *الحق في* *سياق* *ثقافي إيجابي* 1- يكون للمرأة حق العيش في محيط ثقافي إيجابي والمشاركة على جميع المستويات في تحديد السياسيات الثقافية. 
2- تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة لضمان مشاركة المرأة في وضع السياسات الثقافية على جميع المستويات.
*المـادة 18**:* *الحق في بيئة صحية* *مستدامة*  1- يكون للمرأة الحق في العيش في بيئة صحية مستدامة. 
2- تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير اللازمة من أجل: 
(أ) ضمان مشاركة أكبر للمرأة في تخطيط البيئة وإدارتها والحفاظ عليها، وفي الاستخدام المتسدام للموارد الطبيعية على جميع المستويات؛ 
(ب) تعزيز البحث والاستثمار في مصادر جديدة للطاقة قابلة للتجدد وفي التكنولوجيات المناسبة، بما في ذلك تكنولوجيات المعلومات، وتسهيل حصول المرأة عليها ومشاركتها في التحكم بها؛
(ج) حماية أنظمة المعرفة المحلية لنساء السكان الأصليين والتمكين من تنميتها؛
(د) ضمان اتباع معايير مناسبة في تخزين النفايات السامة ونقلها والتخلص منها.
*المـادة 19**:* *الحق في التنمية المستدامة* للمرأة حق التمتع الكامل بالتنمية المستدامة. وفي هذا الصدد، تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة، من أجل:
(أ) إدماج منظور نوع الجنس في الإجراءات الوطنية للتخطيط التنموي؛ 
(ب) ضمان مشاركة المرأة على جميع المستويات في صياغة السياسات والبرامج التنموية واتخاذ القرارات بشأنها وتنفيذ تلك السياسات والبرامج وتقييمها؛ 
(ج) تعزيز حصول المرأة على الموارد الإنتاجية، مثل الأرض، وسيطرتها عليها وضمان حقها في الملكية؛
(د) تعزيز فرص حصول المرأة على القروض والتدريب وتنمية المهارات، وتوسيع نطاق الخدمات في المناطق الريفية والحضرية، من أجل توفير نوعية أعلى من الحياة للمرأة، وخفض مستوى الفقر بين النساء؛ 
(هـ) أخذ مؤشرات التنمية البشرية في الاعتبار، وخاصة ما يتعلق منها بالمرأة عند وضع سياسات وبرامج التنمية؛ 
(و) ضمان تقليل آثار السلبية للعولمة، وأية آثار عكسية تترتب على تنفيذ السياسات والبرامج التجارية والاقتصادية، بالنسبة للمرأة إلى أدنى درجة. 
*المـادة 20**:* *حقوق الأرامل* تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع الإجراءات القانونية، المناسبة لضمان تمتع الأرامل بجميع حقوق الإنسانمن خلال تنفيذ الأحكام التالية:
(أ) عدم إخضاع الأرامل للمعاملة اللاإنسانية أو المهينة أو المذلة؛ 
(ب) أن تصبح الأرامل بصورة آلية،وليات الأمور الحقيقيات لأطفالهن بعد وفاة أزواجهن، ما لم يتعارض ذلك مع مصلحة ورفاهية الأطفال؛
(ج) يكون للأرملة حق الزواج من جديد وبالشخص الذي تختاره. 
*المادة 21**:* *الحق في** الإرث*  1- يكون للأرملة الحق في حصة عادلة من إرث ممتلكات زوجها. ويكون للأرملة الحق في مواصلة الإقامة في بيت الزوجية. غير أنها إذا تزوجت من جديد تحتفظ بهذا الحق لو كان البيت ملكا لها أو ورثته. 
2- يكون للنساء والرجال الحق في إرث ممتلكات أبويهم بحصص منصفة. 
*المـادة 22**: الحماية الخاصة للمسنات*  تتعهد الدول الأطراف بما يلي:
(أ) توفير الحماية للمسنات واتخاذ تدابير محددة تناسب احتياجاتهن البدنية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، وكذلك تيسير حصولهن على فرص العمل والتدريب المهني؛
(ب) كفالة حق المسنات في السلامة من العنف، بما في ذلك الإساءة الجنسية والتمييز على أساس السن وحقهن في المعاملة بكرامة.
*المـادة 23**: الحماية الخاصة للمعوقات*  تتعهد الدول الأطراف بما يلي:
(أ) كفالة حماية المعوقات واتخاد تدابير محددة تناسب احتياجاتهم البدنية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، لتيسير حصولهن على فرص العمل والتدريب المهني، وكذلك مشاركتهن في عملية صنع القرار؛
(ب) كفالة حق المعوقات في السلامة من العنف، بما في ذلك الإساءة الجنسية والتمييز على أساس العجز وحقهن في المعاملة بكرامة.
*المـادة 24**: حماية خاصة للنساء في ظروف صعبة*  تتعهد الدول الأطراف بما يلي: 
(أ) ضمان حماية للنساء الفقيرات وربات الأسر، بما في ذلك النساء ضمن المجموعات السكانية المهمشة وتهيئة بيئة مناسبة لظروفهن واحتياجاتهن المادية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية الخاصة؛
(ب) ضمان حق الحامل أو المرضعة أو المحتجزة بتهيئة بيئة مناسبة تلائم ظروفها وكفالة حقها في المعاملة بكرامة. 
*المـادة 25**: التعويضات*  تتعهد الدول الأطراف بما يلي:
(أ) توفير التعويضات المناسبة لأي امرأة تم انتهاك حقوقها أو حرياتها المعترف بها في هذا البروتوكول؛
(ب) ضمان أن تتولى تحديد هذه التعويضات سلطات قضائية أو إدارية أو تشريعية مؤهلة، أو أية سلطة مؤهلة أخرى ينص عليها القانون. 
*المـادة 26**:* *التنفيذ والمراقبة* 1- تضمن الدول الأطراف تنفيذ هذا البروتوكول على الصعيد الوطني، وطبقا للمادة 62 من الميثاق الأفريقي، تدرج في تقاريرها الدورية التي تقدمها بيانات حول التدابير التشريعية وغيرها من التدابير التي اتخذتها من أجل التحقيق الكامل للحقوق المعترف بها في هذا البروتوكول.
2- تلتزم الدول الأطراف باعتماد كل التدابير اللازمة وتوفير الموارد المالية المناسبة وغير ذلك من أجل ضمان التنفيذ الكامل والفعال للحقوق المعترف بها في هذا البروتوكول. 
*المـادة 27**: التفسير*  توكل إلى المحكمة الأفريقية لحقوق الإنسان والشعوبمهمة التفسير فيما يتعلق بتطبيق وتنفيذ هذا البروتوكول.
*المـادة 28**:* *التوقيع والتصديق والانضمام* 1- يعرض هذا البروتوكول على الدول الأطراف للتوقيع والتصديق عليه والانضمام إليه وفقا لإجراءاتها الدستورية. 
2- تودع وثائق التصديق أو الانضمام لدى رئيس مفوضية الاتحاد الأفريقي.
*المـادة* *29: الدخول حيز النفاذ* 1- يدخل هذا البروتوكول حيز النفاذ بعد مرور ثلاثين يوما من إيداع وثيقة التصديق الخامسة عشرة. 
2- بالنسبة لكل دولة طرف تنضم إلى هذا البروتوكول بعد دخوله حيز النفاذ، يصبح البروتوكول ساري المفعول بتاريخ إيداع وثيقة الانضمام من جانب هذه الدولة.
3- يبلغ رئيس مفوضية الاتحاد الأفريقي جميع الدول الأعضاء بدخول هذا البروتوكول حيز النفاذ.
*المـادة 30**:* *التعديل والمراجعة* 1- يجوز لأي دولة طرف تقديم مقترحات لتعديل هذا البروتوكولأومراجعته.
2- تقدم مقترحات التعديل والمراجعة كتابيا إلى رئيس مفوضية الاتحاد الأفريقي الذييتكفل بنقل المقترحات، بصيغتها التي وصلتها، إلى الدول الأطراف في غضون ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ استلامها. 
3- تقوم الجمعية العامة بناء على رأي اللجنة الأفريقية ببحث هذه المقترحات في غضون سنة واحدةبعد إبلاغ الدول الأطراف بالأمر وفقا لأحكام الفقرة 2 من هذه المادة.
4- تعتمد الجمعية العامة مقترحات التعديلات أو المراجعة بالإجماع وإن تعذر ذلك، فبالأغلبية البسيطة.
5- يدخل التعديل حيز التنفيذ بالنسبة لكل دولة طرف تقبله بعد مرور ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ استلام رئيس مفوضية الاتحاد الأفريقي إشعار القبول. 
*المـادة 31**:* *وضع هذا البروتوكول* ليس في هذا البروتوكول ما يمس أية أحكام تكون أكثر مواتاه لحقوق المرأة تتضمنها التشريعات الوطنية للدول الأطراف، أو ترد في أي اتفاقيات أو معاهدات أو اتفاقات إقليمية أو قارية أو دولية تطبق في هذه الدول الأطراف. 
*المـادة 32**: أحكام مؤقتة* تتولى اللجنة الأفريقية لحقوق الإنسان والشعوبمسائل التفسير فيما يتعلق بتطبيق وتنفيذ هذا البروتوكول إلى حين إنشاء المحكمة الأفريقية لحقوق الإنسان والشعوب.
  _______________________
	*  ترجمة غير رسمية.

----------

